# all this time I've been doing it wrong



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=817734708353763


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't do it right nor wrong --- I don't do 'Arm Knitting'.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very neat video, thank you for sharing it with us!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I don't do it right nor wrong --- I don't do 'Arm Knitting'.


Never saw the interest in arm knitting.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

If it works, who cares!


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Interesting, but I don't ever think I'll do it.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I am not a fan of hugely chunky yarn, not for me. Not even with regular needles.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

With my luck I would be part way through and I would want to put it down for some reason. Can't see myself trying it. I love the resulting scarfs though. They are so attractive.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> With my luck I would be part way through and I would want to put it down for some reason. Can't see myself trying it. I love the resulting scarfs though. They are so attractive.


:lol: Sorry to laugh, but I pictured myself trying to dial 911 - Help I'm all tied up and can't get out!
And hurry up! 'cause I got my legs crossed.
Yah, I will leave this for the younger ones.
As you, I do like some of the things created that way.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> :lol: Sorry to laugh, but I pictured myself trying to dial 911 - Help I'm all tied up and can't get out!
> And hurry up! 'cause I got my legs crossed.
> Yah, I will leave this for the younger ones.
> As you, I do like some of the things created that way.


You're too funny! I hadn't thought about bathroom calls. Hilarious! I'd like to be a fly on the wall to see the paramedics faces when they see a person tangled up in her arm knitting. Can you imagine writing up that report.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

On the positive side (PROS) - with arm knitting - you should have not WIP's lying around if all you do is arm knit...
On the negative side (CONS) - you have to get through the entire project before you can eat, drink, visit the "little house on the prairie" to relieve yourself, scratch an itch..... and the beat goes on..
- Imagine answering the knock at the door, or the ring of the door bell.... or the telephone for that matter....


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

Good video, but arm knitting is not for me. I might consider a small finger knitting project if I get bored, but otherwise I'd rather continue how I have.

I'm sure getting tangled in your yarn and strung up to the ceiling fan turned on high would be a sight for the fire dept walking through your front door to rescue you from being upside down, dizzy, and stuck, but I'd rather they come for a different reason.


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

My 16 year old granddaughter learned arm knitting at school...it is not for me, but she loved it and had several people ask for scarves. It gave her a sense of accomplishment and made her feel good to have people ask for her work. Also kept her off the electronic devices !!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

ParkerEliz said:


> I am not a fan of hugely chunky yarn, not for me. Not even with regular needles.


I am not a big fan of chunky yarn either.


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

That is so cool the way they do that. I would get it all mixed up and have a bundle of crap!!!haha


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

That is so cool the way they do that. I would get it all mixed up and have a bundle of crap!!!haha


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Dianne52 said:


> My 16 year old granddaughter learned arm knitting at school...it is not for me, but she loved it and had several people ask for scarves. It gave her a sense of accomplishment and made her feel good to have people ask for her work. Also kept her off the electronic devices !!


That's for sure. Can you imagine arm knitting and texting at the same time. There would be snarl-ups somewhere along the line. More hilarity.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

That was cute. Especially the boys.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Never saw the interest in arm knitting.


Ditto.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

orilliastitcher said:


> With my luck I would be part way through and I would want to put it down for some reason. Can't see myself trying it. I love the resulting scarfs though. They are so attractive.


good point. what happens if you are interrupted? hmmmm.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Dianne52 said:


> My 16 year old granddaughter learned arm knitting at school...it is not for me, but she loved it and had several people ask for scarves. It gave her a sense of accomplishment and made her feel good to have people ask for her work. Also kept her off the electronic devices !!


 :thumbup:


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I can easily lay my needles and yarn down if I need to. With arm knitting, what would you do when you needed to get the door or something else?


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Every time I think about someone doing this I wonder what happens when the phone rings or she has to leave to pick up a child or the dog barks to go out!!!! My life is too hectic to ever believe I could do this.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never seen it before, gee it looks good though

Di


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Excellent video, shame it is on Facebook as I can't find any way to share on Pinterest.


----------

